# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  xin visa tại cửa khẩu mộc bài - visa thái dương

## jimmytravel10

Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ xin visa Việt Nam tại cửa khẩu Mộc Bài cho các cá nhân muốn gia hạn visa Việt Nam, hoặc thay đổi ký hiệu visa Việt Nam để có thể ở tại Việt Nam lâu hơn. Vui lòng liên hệ 091 594 64 27 để được tư vấn.

Theo Chính sách Visa của Chính Phủ Việt Nam, Người nước ngoài ở lại Việt Nam trong thời gian quá lâu sẽ không được tiếp tục gia hạn visa hoặc phí gia hạn visa Việt Nam quá cao so với việc cấp mớihoặc muốn thay đổi ký hiệu Visa Việt Nam hoặc một số loại visa không được gia hạn,…. Thay vì phải bay về quê nhà, Quý khách có thể cấp mới visa Việt Nam tại của khẩu Mộc Bài là phương pháp nhanh chóng, tiện lợi và tiết kiệm chi phí.

Chúng tôi cung cấp Dịch vụ xin visa Việt Nam tại cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, Tây Ninh giúp quý khách có thể cấp mới Visa Việt Nam theo đúng mục đích nhanh chóng uy tín và tiết kiệm tốt đa thời gian và tiền bạc của khách hàng. Ngoài ra, Nếu quý khách muốn mở Tour du lịch Campuchia vui lòng liên hệ trước.

Những hồ sơ cần thiết để có thể xin Visa Việt Nam tại cửa khẩu mộc bài:

Hộ chiếu ( passport) bản chính
Công văn nhập cảnh vào mộc bài.
3 tấm hình 4*6 nền trắng
Vé xe đi mộc bài hoặc Campuchia
QUY TRÌNH XIN VISA VIỆT NAM TẠI CỬA KHẨU MỘC BÀI

- Bước 1: Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ 091 594 64 27 hoặc website : để được tư vấn chuẩn bị Hồ sơ cần thiết.

- Bước 2: Xin công văn nhập cảnh vào cửa khẩu Mộc Bài bằng đường bộ
Visa Thái Dương 1900 9227

- Bước 3: Xuất Cảnh khỏi Việt Nam qua cửa khẩu Mộc Bài. Xe du lịch sẽ đón quý khách tại TP.HCM khởi hành đến của khẩu Mộc Bài, Tây Ninh làm thủ tục xuất cảnh khỏi Việt Nam.

- Bước 4: Nhập Cảnh Vào Việt Nam qua cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, Tây Ninh. Quý khách cung cấp những hồ sơ cần thiết (nêu trên) sẽ được cấp mới visa Việt Nam.

Mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr.Sang – Mobile, Zalo, Viber: 091 594 64 27 – Email: hotro@dulichthaiduong.com
Www.xinvisamocbai.com

Hoặc liên hệ đến văn phòng của công ty:

CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH THÁI DƯƠNG - VISA THÁI DƯƠNG
268 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: 1900 9227 hay Zalo 0915946427

----------


## jimmytravel10

Ưu điểm: lựa chọn xin visa trở thành lựa chọn tất yếu, việc xin visa giúp tiết kiệm chi phí đi lại và thời gian rất nhiều cho những khách muốn thay đổi ký hiệu visa.

Hộ chiếu
Hộ chiếu ( passport) bản chính.
Khi nhập cảnh không đúng mục đích hay với trường hợp những quốc tịch được miễn Visa 15 ngày mà muốn có visa để lưu trú thêm với những mục đích khác nhau cho nên quý khách phải xuất cảnh khỏi Việt Nam để xin visa lại sao cho đúng mục đích nhập cảnh để quay lại Việt Nam.
Nếu Khách có chuyến công tác ngoài nước, hoặc bay về nước thì có thể xin visa lại Việt Nam. Những khách không có việc quay về nước, hoặc không muốn tốn nhiều chi phí cho việc đi lại và tiết kiệm tối đa thời gian, thì có thể xin visa tại cửa khẩu.
Xin công văn visa bao gồm thư mời nhập cảnh visa du lịch, Visa thương mại, Visa thăm thân loại visa 1 tháng hay 3 tháng …
Hồ sơ cần chuẩn bị để xin visa ở cửa khẩu Mộc Bài
02 tấm hình 4×6 nền trắng.
Passport (hộ chiếu) bản chính.
Công văn nhập cảnh.
Vé xe đi Cambodia.
Ngày nhập cảnh – Nơi nhập cảnh của khách(Cửa khẩu Mộc Bài)
https://xinvisamocbai.com/xin-visa-tai-cua-khau-moc-bai

----------

